# Results - June 9 - June 16, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 17, 2006)

2x2x2:*
1. Erik Akkersdijk........4.76
2. Gunnar Krig............6.40
3. Coll Jimmy.............8.96*
4. Maarten Stoelhorst.....9.87

3x3x3:*
1. Guillaume Meunier.....13.76
2. Yu Jeong-Min..........14.75
3. Jon Morris............15.86*
4. Erik Akkersdijk.......15.93
5. Gunnar Krig...........17.22
6. Coll Jimmy............17.43
7. Michael Fung..........18.81
8. K?re Krig.............20.48
9. Maarten Stoelhorst....21.63
10.chrisb................23.76
11.PJK...................29.65
12.Cuboholic.............31.97

4x4x4:*
1. Michael Fung..........1:05.58
2. Jon Morris............1:14.50
3. Maarten Stoelhorst....1:28.26*
4. chrisb................2:21.79

5x5x5:*
1. Michael Fung..........2:15.03
2. Jon Morris............2:42.74
3. chiperten.............7:10.13*


Sorry about the delay in this competition. Next week's competition will last until Sunday the 25th to get us back on schedule.


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 17, 2006)

You forgot me at the 3x3x3 competition.  

Michael Fung


----------



## Erik (Jun 18, 2006)

and 2x2 competition...


----------



## dougreed (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry about that, Michael. I'll fix it.

And I didn't see the 2x2x2 competition when I was compiling the results... I think I'm losing it.

-Doug


----------

